
The time I accidentally transported a brick of heroin from LA to Seattle - DyslexicAtheist
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1130704462950076416.html
======
MoronInAHurry
Wow, it's just like being stuck listening to some drunk idiot ramble his way
through made up stories about his hella epic road trip!

And then I'm like and then the dude is like and then I'm like and then he's
like and I'm like

And they're totally making this totally real story into a movie
[https://twitter.com/IamShaneMorris/status/113108889397617459...](https://twitter.com/IamShaneMorris/status/1131088893976174592)

~~~
jacquesm
He basically, totally, like, admitted to interstate drug trafficking.

What's the statue of limitations on that? I'll bet he changes his story in a
hurry to 'I made it all up'.

~~~
gnicholas
There's probably a _mens rea_ (intent) requirement, which arguably wouldn't be
satisfied if he didn't know (or have reason to know) that the heroin was in
the van until he was in Oregon (where he sold the heroin). And there a good
chance that the statute for state level crimes would have run already.
Hopefully he talked to a lawyer before writing this up!

------
jacquesm
Is this an exercise to see how many times the word 'like' can be slipped into
an article?

------
nwsm
>accidentally

~~~
ndiscussion
>I won't go into all the details, but I managed to sell it all to one person.
It was lower risk. Plus, I'm not a drug dealer.

"Oops, I accidentally sold $40,000 worth of heroin. But I'm not a drug dealer.
I'm a good guy!"

~~~
mschuster91
Probably he sold it for a couple hundred or a grand to his local pot dealer.
Many people I know know at least one person who deals with pot, it is
relatively common, and some dealers also deal in harder stuff than pot.

------
mutzp
After seeing his picture it becomes clear where he hid the brick of heroin.

------
rwz
Cool story bruh. Especially the part where you basically let a known criminal
go without notifying law enforcement that later lead to said criminal raping
and killing a 13yo girl.

I can't get over how casually he dropped that fact as if it had nothing to do
with him.

